# Integra 50.2?



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

I am starting to build my first home theater. Getting components together was look at Integra 50.2. Any feedback on the receiver? Also I am thinking about the b&w 683 speaker system without the subwoofer. My room is in the basement 15x18 is the room size. Thinking about 73". Dlp due to low celing height. 15 ft from tv viewing location. This is my first dedicate HT build. Any suggestions for this build will be appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really do think the Integra and B&W combo would be an excellent one.

Though I do not believe there to be any real differences between Integra and Onkyo, the additional Warranty is a good thing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

I did notice that the snr on the onyko was 110db but the Integra was 106db. If I understand correctly 110db would be a better choice. Is the 4db a noticeable difference? Also I am looking at running 2 custom built woofers. I did not see a onkyo or a pioneer receiver that has 7.2 there only 7.1. Is there a way around this and would there be any signal Loss if there is a way around running 2 subs with a .1 system?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is no such thing as a .2 system in reality the signal is just split into two separate outputs but you can simply buy a splitter and do the same yourself.


----------



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

I did think of that but will there be a voltage drop for the outgoing signal to the amp causing any issues with signal or sound loss


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No none at all I have done that and i know many others do it as well and have never had any issues.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> There is no such thing as a .2 system in reality the signal is just split into two separate outputs but you can simply buy a splitter and do the same yourself.


There are at least a couple receivers out there that are outputting 2 independent subwoofer channels now. Not just two mono. Although I don't know what the advantages are unless you have a high crossover frequency and have them set up in stereo configuration.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

But the soundtracks recorded on movies are only .1 there is no "stereo" sub output.


----------



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

If I were to get a .2 receiver is it better to just connect the second sub with a split instead of using the .2


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

it really makes very little difference but if it has two there is a small possibility that the auto room correction will adjust them separately but this is rare.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> But the soundtracks recorded on movies are only .1 there is no "stereo" sub output.


Good point.


----------



## KrazyK (Feb 28, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> There is no such thing as a .2 system in reality the signal is just split into two separate outputs but you can simply buy a splitter and do the same yourself.


This is incorrect.

My Integra 80.1 DHC allows individual level and distance for both subs.
Not sure how you would correct for distance through a splitter?

The idea of more subs is to fix low frequency peaks and valleys created by room dimensions.


----------

